# Sig Op, Task Force Positions, Digitization SP?



## dan7108 (15 Sep 2010)

Looking at upcoming TF Positions for Sig Ops, I see the position "Digitization SP" frequently. This position is listed under BG/FP Coy Sigs. 

Does anyone know what a Digitization SP does in the Coy? I am aware of what Coy Sigs do, but I have never heard of this position. 

I'm hoping to hear from Sigs who have deployed in this role.


----------



## PuckChaser (15 Sep 2010)

Friend of mine did this, and he spent the whole tour as a Pl Sig for FP Coy.


----------



## willy (15 Sep 2010)

"Digitization" is just the buzzword used to describe the employment of all the additional systems that would not have been found at the unit and sub-unit level a few years ago.

Digitization Sp is the name given to positions used to beef up the Sigs workforce above the level commonly found at unit/sub unit level in order to support the above.

I was the "BG Digitization NCO" on my last tour, i.e. extra Sigs dude.  At least that's what I was according to CFTPO.  I soon found myself doing things that had very little do do with "digitizing" anything, however.  Your position title in CFTPO isn't always the final word regarding what you'll be doing, especially in the case of new/unusual positions like this.  Your boss will employ you the best way he sees fit.


----------



## dan7108 (15 Sep 2010)

Ha Ha. Thanks guys, figured as much.


----------



## Jammer (15 Sep 2010)

It's just a clever way to justify getting a posn for whatever org you belong to.


----------



## MrMustard (6 Oct 2010)

On this topic and, forgive me if I'm thread hijacking, but what would a Roto 11/OP RESERVE/OP RESERVE FP/OPS/SIGS PL posn mean exactly? Specifically FC/DRIVER?


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Oct 2010)

For 1-11, their are tentatively 2 task forces. One is the MTTF (Mission Transition Task Force) and the Op Reserve. If you're on Op Reserve, you wait in the go position for a year and will be the first boots on the ground if we pick a new place to go.


----------



## MrMustard (6 Oct 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> For 1-11, their are tentatively 2 task forces. One is the MTTF (Mission Transition Task Force) and the Op Reserve. If you're on Op Reserve, you wait in the go position for a year and will be the first boots on the ground if we pick a new place to go.



Well that's not really encouraging ... I understood it be 'Mission Termination Task Force', and that I'd be deploying with the BG next springish. I suppose it doesn't really matter until I land my Cl C contract in November and only then, will things start getting interesting! 

I'm DAGing right now so I'm trying to figure that out and get everything ready as per req'd.


----------



## Big Foot (6 Oct 2010)

MrMustard said:
			
		

> 'Mission Termination Task Force'


Just as a side note, it's Mission Transition Task Force now, not Mission Termination Task Force. lol


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Oct 2010)

MrMustard said:
			
		

> Well that's not really encouraging ... I understood it be 'Mission Termination Task Force', and that I'd be deploying with the BG next springish. I suppose it doesn't really matter until I land my Cl C contract in November and only then, will things start getting interesting!



Who knows, we might end up in another part of the country and you'll be involved in another big move like the Kabul to Kandahar.


----------



## MikeL (6 Oct 2010)

MrMustard said:
			
		

> Specifically FC/DRIVER?



When it comes to CFTPO position names don't even read them, they really mean nothing, it's just a number to get you on roto.  You could end up working anything really, untill you show up and get told what you are doing you won't know, and even that could change as soon as you get into theatre.  I think my CFTPO position for my last tour was IS Op but I did nothing IS related.


Also, with regards to what PuckChaser said, as Op Reserve you are in the replacement pool if guys get kicked off the TF during work up, get RTU'd, new positions open up, and replacements for guys getting injured, etc overseas.


----------



## MrMustard (7 Oct 2010)

I hope I get on. I really want to deploy, however the training and experience I'll receive will be remarkable I'm sure, especially as a Reservist, so regardless of the ultimate outcome I'm terribly excited about the opportunity.


----------



## JBP (4 Sep 2011)

MrMustard said:
			
		

> I hope I get on. I really want to deploy, however the training and experience I'll receive will be remarkable I'm sure, especially as a Reservist, so regardless of the ultimate outcome I'm terribly excited about the opportunity.



So... Did you end up getting on tour or what? And if so, what did you end up doing? Gotta finish the story!


----------

